# Last original Navajo code talker dies



## Scotth (Jun 4, 2014)

*(CNN)* -- For more than two decades, Chester Nez kept silent about his role as one of the original Navajo code talkers responsible for developing an unbreakable code during World War II.

His death Wednesday at his home in Albuquerque, New Mexico, at age 93 was lamented by the Marine Corps as the end of an era -- for both the country and its armed forces.

"We mourn his passing but honor and celebrate the indomitable spirit and dedication of those Marines who became known as the Navajo code talkers," the Marines said in a statement.

remainder of story:  http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/04/us/navajo-code-talker-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

I thank you Marine for your honorable service to this nation.  It shall not be forgotten.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Marine and thank you for your service.

You and your brothers left an awesome legacy.


----------



## Dame (Jun 4, 2014)

It was an honor to be at the same USMC Ball with these guys in 2010. May they all rest in peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Those Marines did great things not only for the Corps, but for the free world.  Fair winds and following seas, Chester Nez, and thank you for all that you've done.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 4, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 4, 2014)

Dame said:


> It was an honor to be at the same USMC Ball with these guys in 2010. May they all rest in peace.



Awesome historical photo.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you to all the Navajo Code Talkers for what you did for us all.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP Marine. Thank you for your service. You are dismissed.


----------



## CDG (Jun 5, 2014)

RIP Marine. Thank You for all you did.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 5, 2014)

Hoka Hey!  You will be welcomed with honor songs on the other side of the mountain by your ancestors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 5, 2014)

The songs will sing of you and your children's children's children will bear your name with honor! Thank you for your sacrifice Marine.

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2017)

I ran across this today....Marine Code Talker singing the Marine Hymn in the Navajo language. 

Semper Fi, Marines.  Thank you for your sacrifices.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2017)

Great Warriors, great Soldiers and Marines.


----------

